# Is it a good idea?



## Zanna (Sep 28, 2006)

Hello! Hubby used to raise pigeons as a kid, and is very interested in doing so again. However, for now, we are in a flat in a residential area of our city. There are lots of feral pigeons around -- in fact, last night there was one who was in front of our home for a few hours, just hangin' out. Anyway, my husband has gotten me very excited about pigeons -- and I was wondering if it is a good idea to try to attract some to our back porch. 

The downstairs neighbor has a cat -- but he's quite lazy and never ventures up to our porch, or very far out of their fenced-in yard. 

I'd love to have some who come to feed, and eventually eat from my hand. They are so beautiful and alluring!  

Am I being too self-centered in my desire? Would it be good for the pigeons? Would I be putting them at risk? I read other posts about attracting pigeons where someone might shoot them, etc. But there are lots that hang around our home and no one bothers them. 

And -- if y'all think it's an okay thing -- what food do we give them? I have about 80# of wild bird seed that I can add something to to get the right mix, at least to begin with. 

Any ideas? Thanks.
Zanna


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and thank you for your interest and concern in feeding our noble feral flock.

It is good that you thought first about the consequences in regards to the birds well-being.

When you start feeding pigeons they will love you for it, but they will bring their friends, neighbors, and eventually their babies, and might even want to move in. That is not a problem for us pigeon lovers, but it might be a problem if you have neighbors who live hearby. 

You need to consider their thoughts and feelings in the matter,only because what eventually might transpire, not to mention check your local laws to see if you have a law against feeding pigeons. It sounds terrible, but these laws do exist, and one complaint can end their being fed.

If you do feed them, it would be best to only feed them from your hand, and don't leave any seed laying around for evidence, and to keep the number down. Once they are noticed, you will be surprised at how many neighbors take notice and even just one complaint can result in alot of trouble for the birds, as well as you.

Check out this link for some ideas:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10849

Here is a quality pigeon seed, you don't have to buy it, youcan add some of the ingredients to a regular wild bird mix, they love green split peas too:


http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm


----------

